# Pokémon Fire Red... Can't trigger Celio's mission in order to get to Mewtwo



## XTheLancerX (Aug 31, 2014)

First thing's first, I'm using an emulator to play Fire Red (I really wanted to play it, USED to have the actual cartridge, but it disappeared. I never sold it or anything, just lost somewhere) so, I'm thinking it may have something to do with the fact I'm using an emulator as to why this won't work. I'm using GBA4iOS to be precise, so I can play on my Retina iPad mini ^^

Anyway, I have read all over the internet for this, and it seems that after you beat the elite 4, about two things should happen. 1, the elite 4 and the champion has their levels risen from mid 50's and 60's, to like 60's and mid 70's. 2, the two rocket members to the right at the foot of Mt. Ember on One Island should now be guarding a cave entrance, not just sitting there in front of a cliff murmuring about how they are digging for treasure.

However, I have beaten the Pok?mon League 3 times, it even says so on the PC, as I have 3 Hall of Fame entries. None of these changes have occurred... The Pok?mon League still starts with a level 52 Dewgong, none of the levels have changed. And the two rocket members are still just facing each other in front of a seemingly untouched cliff, talking about whether they will find this "Treasure" (the ruby for Celio's mission) or not. I even talk to Celio and he doesn't really say anything but the fact that he is working on the machine to enable R/S/E and FR/LG trading, and he hopes I'm the first to use it when it's done, etc.

I caught the three legendary birds, everything. I want to do Celio's mission so I can actually gain access to Cerulean Cave and catch Mewtwo, officially completing Fire Red...

Am I missing something, or is it just impossible to complete this game since the emulator/ROM I'm using doesn't want to save correctly and trigger the post game events...?


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you have the national dex? If you don't, go and talk to prof. Oak.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 1, 2014)

Twinrova said:


> Do you have the national dex? If you don't, go and talk to prof. Oak.



Thanks for the advice! I only had 33 pokemon so I had to go and catch a bunch for the national dex lol. It worked too, I just finished going through all of the sevii islands and decided to take a break before getting the sapphire.


----------



## Twinrova (Sep 1, 2014)

Great!  Glad I could help


----------

